# sheepshead



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

has anyone caught any sheepshead lately? im thinkin of going this saturday. maybe ill run into letsgofishin agen


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I did get out yesterday for the first time in a while.The sheepies are still hitting if they can get to it before the pinfish do.At least that is how it was yesterday.I am going to try again this AM.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I went out yesterday and fished the pilings. I ended up with about 10 total and kept 5. All were caught on dead shrimp, next to pilings. Good luck.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

dead shrimp??? well ill be damned. thats good stuff. my navy buddy went and caught a bunch of pinfish like letsgo said. i didnt even catch a break cuz i got called in to work. totally counters my signature haha. well anyways, how did you do second time around letsgo?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *floridaface (2/21/2010)* well anyways, how did you do second time around letsgo?




I changed my mind and went surf fishing. I made a quick report in the surf report section


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been fishing @ alabama point for the last few weeks. my step father and I have been catching sheepies in the 8-10lb. range on the west side of the bridge fishing around the bridge pillion. bring alot of tackle the rocks will play hard on your line and hooks. We have been using live fiddler crabs and small shrimp and 10lb test line/w 20lb. leader and a 1/2oz egg weight.


----------

